# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Guided meditation experience

## tasinios

I tried guided meditation the other day.I have read about it somewhere and i decided to give it a try.Basically what i did was to sit down and imagine i am in a field with grass and flowers and then explore using all my senses during this visualisation proccess.I did that for 10-20 minutes and I got completely absorbed by it.Upon opening my eyes the feeling was amazing i cant explain it.But he thing is that i was like "where the hell was i just 2 minutes ago" it felt so real.Has anyone felt this way after this kind of meditation?

----------


## Habba

> I tried guided meditation the other day.I have read about it somewhere and i decided to give it a try.Basically what i did was to sit down and imagine i am in a field with grass and flowers and then explore using all my senses during this visualisation proccess.I did that for 10-20 minutes and I got completely absorbed by it.Upon opening my eyes the feeling was amazing i cant explain it.But he thing is that i was like "where the hell was i just 2 minutes ago" it felt so real.Has anyone felt this way after this kind of meditation?



That's the beauty of meditation, it's an escape from reality! I remember a couple of months back I was sitting for my session and I found myself in nature, it was so beautiull, hearing children playing around,admiring the site of nature.

----------


## Elaineylane

This is by the TheHonestGuys channel on YouTube. They have a 3 part series that I like in particular called "A Party in the Peaceful Shire." Nebulus suggested it to me & it really helped me out. It's not just the guided part that helps you. It includes background noises that help you really get a good visual. I highly recommend this.

https://youtu.be/eAGVMPAdJO0

----------

